# War time columbia road bike or lightweight



## fxo550 (Aug 25, 2012)

It is for trade or 4 sale,pm for price or offers.looking for a schwinn paramount.


----------



## rhenning (Aug 27, 2012)

Probably a prewar as most war time bikes didn't have any chrome parts on them.  The chrome was used in the War effort.  Roger


----------



## fxo550 (Aug 27, 2012)

rhenning said:


> Probably a prewar as most war time bikes didn't have any chrome parts on them.  The chrome was used in the War effort.  Roger




Thanks...the only chromed part on this bike are the dog leg crank.


----------

